# New - SCB Stingray Sport



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Tested the new Stingray Sport this weekend. This boat will be rated at 225 HP max. 

The Stingray Sport is a no nonsence fishing machine. Here are the standard features:

LOA: 22' 6"
HP Rating: 225
Full Linner Deck
Fuel Capacity: 40 Gal (under console)
8" Bob's Jackplate
Sea Star Pro Steering
28 Gal Livewell w/ Saftey Valve, Pump & Overflow
HD Rub Rail
Rod Holders - (8) Console Mounted
Bucket Seats
Alum. Seat Frame & Console Grab Bar
Alum. Tandem Trailer


Test boat stats:

Power: 225 Sport XS
Prop: 24 Bravo One
Loaded w/ 3 People: 70 MPH
Top Speed : 75.1 GPS (24 Bravo)

Priced in the $40'S.

A couple shots of the test boat...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks good..


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

What's the difference between the Sport and Stingray? It looks great, like everything else you build.


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

Doe's it run shollow and how much water to get up in.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it the same hull with just a lighter setup? Or a whole new boat?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Same Hull & Deck
Above deck fuel tank.
Less options (to shorten build time= less$)
Weight is around 1600#'s
All the SR Performance


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

In other words this is your "production" model. Standard layout, cheaper, faster build.

Good Idea.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Great looking boat Eric. Should be a nice addition to your line-up.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am waiting to see someone put a short tower on one w/ out the console!


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Saw this boat or something very similar on the ICW north of Galveston west bay. No frills boat just cruising about 45 mph.


----------



## SandyRandy (Sep 22, 2009)

I like it. Any plans on making a 18-19' model?


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

No doubt a fishing machine


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

What's the price point of the base model going to be?


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Eric, my machine will be at Kresta's for sale if someone wants the whole deal and save a ton of $$$$$. 28 hours on the 300Merc and 62 hull hours.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Scout177 said:


> Saw this boat or something very similar on the ICW north of Galveston west bay. No frills boat just cruising about 45 mph.


He was about half throttle lol.


----------



## grosbc (May 3, 2009)

*Fuel tank*

What's the reason for the above deck fuel tank? Does that really save any significant cost to offset the reduced storage in the console?


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

so what is the hp rating 225 or 250 or 300


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The hull construction of the Sport is the same as the original Stingray. 

To keep things simple, I have unleashed the SR Sport for a 300 HP rating.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Stingray Sport Demo Boat*

Finished product. The Stingray Sport w/ 225 Sport XS is a nice package for those looking for a well balanced machine.

Ran a demo this AM, boat ran great in the cool dry air. With (2) aboard and 30 gal fuel, managed 74 MPH (GPS) w/ 24" Bravo One. Cruised across low tide flats of 8" at 18 MPH.

But to heck with "well balanced", 300XS on the way! Stay tuned...

SCB Factory


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Eric 

Can you give me some insite on the differeance between the Rev4 and the Bravo One props.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Call me Monday. I share my experience with both.

979 299-8172



fishdoc1 said:


> Eric
> 
> Can you give me some insite on the differeance between the Rev4 and the Bravo One props.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats Eric! Another great boat for your line. Hope you can keep up with demand because its headed your way.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

great looking boat......my interest is peaked! Got any shots of the hull from the front. Im uncertain on the shape......


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

UFO Killer's Jedi Master...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

THEPISTONHEAD said:


> great looking boat......my interest is peaked! Got any shots of the hull from the front. Im uncertain on the shape......


Here you go. Let me know, I'll meet you for a demo when your ready.

Just for fun I ran her this AM.

26" Pro ET = 79.2 MPH @ 6000 RPM.

Not bad for a 1600# hull w/ 225 HP.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

got a question....i always see there is 2 gear shifts on the SCB's.....what is the other one?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Gears*

One for gears (forward/reverse) the other for throttle control.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

scb factory said:


> Here you go. Let me know, I'll meet you for a demo when your ready.
> 
> Just for fun I ran her this AM.
> 
> ...


WOW! Sounds like you need to go ahead and order me a Pro ET!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Ran 77 MPH in your Stingray with the Pro ET 26" on you 300XS, in much warmer and humid conditions. The the extra weight of the Riser Box, Rod Locker, and (2) Extra Batteries is around 300# over the Stingray Sport.

Your welcome to try my prop before you buy. The Pro ET great for top end w/ lighter loads. 

I still prefer the Bravo One for all around perfomance.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

so, is the sport the new version of the stingray? or what is the the difference if not?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

MattyMaster said:


> so, is the sport the new version of the stingray? or what is the the difference if not?


This Singray Sport is a test bed for some of the new 2010 improvments.

New Inner Linner w/ molded in random patern non-skid, new step vented tunnel, lighter base hull and deck weight, 18-20% from previous models.

So far all are working better than expected.

The first full blown 2010 Stingray's are under constuction now, and should make delivery of (3) before Christmas.

Also under construction is a 2010 Topcat. This thing is sweet.

SCB Factory


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

All of your boats are incredible, but I think that Topcat is going to take the cake, especially since I will actually get to fish in it.


----------

